# Manuals



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

Can someone tell me the difference between service manuals? I'm finding a John Deere Service Manual for around $90 and then an IT Service Manual for $30.

Aaron


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

The JD manual is way more detailed on a given model than the IT manual. JD manuals cover every possible system and procedure whereas the IT only covers the most basic of repairs in most cases. If you have the coin I recommend getting the JD version. I have both manuals on a couple models and I am speaking from experience with both.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you check ebay?


----------



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

I have and came across both so I was curious if I should go one way or the other. Sounds like I should steer towards the JD manual. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you check the manuals section on this forum? There are a few hundred here already.


----------

